# FDA 21 CFR Part 11



## Anonymous (29 September 2004)

Hallo,

unsere Kunden aus der Pharmaindustrie fordern immer häufiger eine
Visualisierung mit einer Benutzerverwaltung und Audit-Trail nach 
FDA 21 CFR Part 11.
Die VISUs werden momentan mit Delphi erstellt, was allerdings immer 
häufiger abgelehnt wird. Wir stehen nun vor der Einführung einer neuen
Projektierungs-Software. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit WinCC bzw. 
Wonderware und den entsprechenden Optionen um den Anforderungen 
gerecht zu werden?
Was eigent sich am besten, wie aufwendig ist jeweils die Einarbeitung?

Danke für die Infos!

Schöne Grüße

Stephan


----------



## Martin L. (30 September 2004)

Hallo Stephan,


habe schon mehrfach 17 und 21 Zoll TFT-Touchmonitore zur 
Visualisierung eingesetzt. (A.C.T-Kern + SR Systeme) 
Wichtig ist verwende einen kapazitiven Touchmonitor der ist 
wesentlich genauer und langlebiger!! 

Als Visu Software ist einfach und gut von Visam (www.Visam.de) 
damit kann man gut mit SPS oder anderen Steuerungen kommunizieren. 

Bis dann mal
_________________
Schönen Tag noch 

Martin L.


----------



## Kurt (1 Oktober 2004)

Erklärung - weil das für mich so klar war wie ..Rohbaustandard...:

*Audit Trail:*
Die Funktion dokumentiert den
Lebenszyklus der elektronischen Geräte.

*FDA 21 CFR Part 11: *
Richtlinie der amerikanischen Food and Drug Administration. Gilt als Weisung für die betroffenen Industrien.
Der 1997 in Kraft getretene Teil 11 befasst sich mit elektronischen Datensätzen und Signaturen. Bei Einhaltung von 21 CFR Part 11 werden die elektronischen Daten Papierdokumenten und manuellen Unterschriften gleichgestellt.

*ALSO:*
Das Aufkommen von PC-gestützten und -kompatiblen Produkten für Messung, Speicherung, Anzeige und Konfiguration hat viele neue Möglichkeiten eröffnet. Nun ist die Messung der Parameter in vielen Applikationen nur die eine Seite der Medaille. Datenintegrität und -Sicherheit sind heute von essentieller Bedeutung.:
Viele Firmen in den Bereichen *Lebensmittel und Pharma* müssen den Nachweis erbringen, dass die erhobenen Daten auch zuverlässig sind. Dazu braucht es validierte Software.

_ist alles nur geklaut_
kurt


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

natürlich fordern immer mehr Kunden Part 11 konforme Systeme, was so "Software-Fredies" wie uns ja nur freuen kann, weil der Aufwand und natuerlich die Bezahlung immer grösser werden.
Aber das nur am Rande  :lol:  :lol:  :lol: 

Gute Erklärung Kurt :wink:  
Aber unter Audit Trail versteht man in diesem Zusammenhang etwas anderes:

Die lückenlose Rückverfolgbarkeit der Daten bis zur Quelle. Änderungen am Datensatz müssen als solche kenntlich gemacht werden. Änderungsgrund, Zeitpunkt und die Identität der ändernden Person müssen ersichtlich sein!

Aber nun zur eigendlichen Frage,
die neueste WinCC version kenne ich noch nicht besonders, angeblich soll sie ja schon in einigen Punkten CFR21 Part 11 konform sein. die Frage ist immer nur wie viel vom Programmierer beigesteuert werden muss.

Mein letztes Projekt, bei dem ich allerdings nur Administrative Aufgaben hatte wurde mit Wonderware realisiert (Intouch + Inbatch)
jedes für sich keine schlechte Software, aber das Zusammenspiel von beiden ist schrecklich.

Hat noch jemand erfahrungen?


----------



## uz71 (4 Oktober 2004)

*FDA*

http://www.ad.siemens.de/hmi/html_00/products/software/wincc/fda01.htm

gruss


----------



## Thomas_H (28 Juli 2006)

Die Visualisierung ist völlig egal! Das kann WinCC oder InTouch sein! Wichtig ist das Werkzeug für die Versionierung und Dokumentation der getätigten Änderungen. Um FDA 21 CFR Part 11 zu erfüllen gibt es ein Werkzeug namens VersionWorks das beginnend bei der SPS (z.B. S5 oder S7) bis zur Visu (WinCC, InTouch, Delphi) die Versionierung und Dokumentation inkl. AuditTrail-fähigkeit liefert. Mehr Infos gibt es bei www.gepasoft.de


----------



## volker (28 Juli 2006)

wincc flexible unterstützt diese funktion.

```
Audit unterstützt den Anwender bei der Erfüllung besonderer Qualitätsanforderungen, wie z.B. 
[LIST]
[*]validierpflichtigen Produktionsanlagen nach 21 CFR Part 11 FDA 2)
[*]bezüglich Rückverfolgbarkeit nach der EU 175/2002 3)[/LIST]
Die Einträge im Audit-Trail sind eindeutig Benutzern zugeordnet und damit Verantwortlichkeiten klar identifizierbar. 
Der Audit-Trail, der als CSV-File 1) abgelegt wird, ist über einen Sicherungs-mechanismus überprüfbar, ob nachträglich Veränderungen vorgenommen wurden. 
Für besonders wichtige Bedieneraktionen, wie z.B. dem Starten einer Produktion oder dem Laden von neuen Rezepten können elektronische Unterschriften und Kommentare projektiert werden, die dann zur Laufzeit abgefragt und protokolliert werden
```
.


----------



## seeba (28 Juli 2006)

Ich glaub hier reden einige aneinander vorbei. :???:

FDA 21 Teil 11 bestimmt doch erstmal, wie die Daten erfasst werden müssen, dass sie rechtskräftig sind, oder?
Und dann gibt's Audit um Chargenverfolgung usw. zu tätigen, natürlich FDA-konform erfasst:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/hmi/html_00/products/software/wincc-flexible-optionen/wincc-flex-audit.htm

Wenn ich jetzt auch noch quer rede, dann entschuldige ich mich.


----------



## Thomas_H (28 Juli 2006)

Für den Endkunden ist das keine schöne Lösung weil mir ein AuditTrail nur für WinCCFlex nichts nutzt, denn in der S7 kann ebenfalls geändert werden - und dann? -> Die Lösung muß ALLE Devices unterstützen! Sonst bringt FDA 21 CFR Part 11 nichts.


----------



## seeba (28 Juli 2006)

Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Endkunden ist das keine schöne Lösung weil mir ein AuditTrail nur für WinCCFlex nichts nutzt, denn in der S7 kann ebenfalls geändert werden - und dann? -> Die Lösung muß ALLE Devices unterstützen! Sonst bringt FDA 21 CFR Part 11 nichts.


Wird Zeit, dass SharpSCADA 'ne SoftSPS erbt. 

Dann kommt wohl nur noch PC-basierte Automatisierung in Frage um dem ganzen vollsten konform zu sein?


----------



## SKali (28 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

WinCC und WinCC flexible liefern alles was man benötigt, um 21 CFR Part 11 konform zu arbeiten. Was soll denn als Steuerung eingesetzt werden?
Weiter infos unter http://www.ad.siemens.de
Gruß, Skali

Kleiner Nachtrag: 
WinCC flexible
WinCC 6


----------



## alexander2108 (16 August 2019)

Hallo Leute,
wollte kein neuen Threat starten, deswegen grabe ich das aus. Wir hatten  ca. 2010 bei einem Kunden WINCC 7.0 mit Audit trail installiert. Jetzt kam die Nachfrage,ob die Software immer noch FDA 21 CFR Part 11 conform ist, da es wohl mittlerweile Änderungen in der Software selbst und in den FDA Anforderungen gab. Wobei Dr. Google behauptet, dass es letzte (geplannte) Änderungen in der genannten Anforderungen 2007 gab. Ich bin der Meinung, wenn die Software 2010 konform war ist sie es immer noch, würde ja sonst bedeuten, dass alle "älteren" Anlagen hochgerüstet werden müssen. Aber vielleich weiss da einer mehr.... Danke


----------

